# Parrell desktop et anti-virus



## jpbreger (23 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
J'utilise // desktop depuis des années (MacOSMojave, // desktop 15.1.4, Windows 8.1) pour une utilisation d'une seule application de généalogie Généatique 2020 qui ne fonctionne que sur Windows, mon accès internet et mes autres applications sont sur Mac.. 
Ma question : dois je acheter tous les ans Kaspersky anti-virus pour cette partie partie PC ?
merci pour votre aide .
JPB


----------



## MrTom (23 Mai 2020)

Hello,

Non l'antivirus intégré à Windows est largement suffisant. De plus, si tu veux du surf et de l'ouverture de pièce jointe depuis ton mac et non depuis //, Windows peut rester tranquille.


----------



## jpbreger (23 Mai 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Non l'antivirus intégré à Windows est largement suffisant. De plus, si tu veux du surf et de l'ouverture de pièce jointe depuis ton mac et non depuis //, Windows peut rester tranquille.



merci pour ta réponse elle me conforte dans l’arrêt de cet abonnement


----------



## Locke (23 Mai 2020)

jpbreger a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse elle me conforte dans l’arrêt de cet abonnement


Oui, maintenant *Windows Defender* le logiciel de protection qui est installé d'office lors d'une installation de Windows est devenu très puissant et efficace. Tout comme sous macOS, tant que l'on ne télécharge pas des logiciels en dehors des sites officiels des éditeurs, il y a peu de risques.


----------

